# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  nhờ tư vấn máy makino nâng bàn fanuc oma chạy chậm.

## Erosle

e chào các bác, e có con makino nâng bàn hệ fanuc oma. e thấy nó chạy chậm và nội suy giật dữ quá, các bác tư vấn giúp e với, giờ có thể sửa chữa, điều chỉnh hoặc là nâng cấp nó lên điện nào đó tốt hơn đc ko ạ, chi phí khoảng bao nhiêu ạ, e cảm ơn các bác nhiều ạ.

----------


## huyquynhbk

thay toàn bộ điện lên Mach3 vs động cơ khỏe chút là chạy được ngay

----------


## hanasimitai

Vấn đề là hạn mức đầu tư của bác thôi chứ giải pháp thì có đầy.

----------

hieuchuan3dcom

----------

